# So what did people think about 24 in WIDESCREEN!



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Just curious what people thought about 24 season 3 opener on Tuesday?

I was sitting there hoping it would come in the new Fox 480p widescreen format and the show started out momentarily in 4:3 mode then all of the sudden it was like someone had taken control of my TV and they flipped the switch and it stretched out before my eyes and filled my 16x9 Sony beautifully!

PQ was as good as many things on HBO HD.

Oh and the opening episode wasn't bad either. I am not sure anyone is going to buy into Kim Bauer actually having a brain though. 2 seasons of watching her be the brainless boob (no pun intended) and now she all of the sudden has a job in CTU and is some sort of a computer geek! 

Give us a break! :nono:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Some people can change in 3 years... :shrug:


I thought the 480p widescreen looked pretty good, although not as good on my setup as the DVDs from the first 2 seasons. I've seen other people reporting that the Fox 480p looks better than the DVDs for them. My Denver Fox station must not have something quite right then - the colors were more washed out than what I see on the DVDs upconverting them to 1920x960i watching them on my HTPC.

Overall, I thought the first ep was pretty good. Nice to know that Jack doesn't save the world in one day everyday of his life. Also, pretty scary to see his new problem...he obviously hid it well from his superiors otherwise he wouldn't be back at work after his undercover stint. Should be interesting to see how it all plays out...but as it's being set up this way, I'll be real disappointed with the writers if Jack all of a sudden is able to lick the problem 8 hours into the season...definitely not a problem that can be done away with in a 24 hour period of time.


----------

